# Conforme y no conforme  (ISO 9001)



## orangestreak

Hola: 

Estoy con dudas respecto a cómo se dice este término en el vocabulario de las normas ISO.

He visto varios threads pero aún no me convencen. 

No conforme: nonconforming
Conforme: Conforming? Agreed?

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## karoshi

Un Poco Mas De Contexto Nos Ayudaría...saludos


----------



## melboma

*acording* maybe?


----------



## orangestreak

OK, por ejemplo:

- La toma de temperatura está a por lo menos 1 diámetro del elemento de medición:

CONFORME       NO CONFORME

Espero que sea suficiente.  Gracias


----------



## karoshi

Te Servira Meet The Spec?
Saludos
Sorry Por La Ortografía Estoy Teniendo Problemas Con Mi Teclado


----------



## SFO

A company that meets the requirements would be called *ISO 9001 certified*.

Saludos


----------



## orangestreak

I'm not asking about the company, I'm asking about the topics to be evaluated. I need your help concerning the terms: CONFORME - NO CONFORME

Thanks


----------



## SFO

orangestreak said:


> I'm not asking about the company, I'm asking about the topics to be evaluated. I need your help concerning the terms: CONFORME - NO CONFORME
> 
> Thanks



The appropriate terms would be *compliant*/*noncompliant* for each process.

Saludos


----------



## RIU

SFO said:


> The appropriate terms would be *compliant*/*noncompliant* for each process.
> 
> Saludos


 

Exacto.


----------



## orangestreak

Perfect!

Thanks a lot!!!


----------

